# Christmas brisket



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

Fixed up a smoked brisket for my wife's work Christmas party lunch. 
When I picked out my brisket in noticed it was left-handed (from the left side).
There are stories here in Texas that briskets from the left side are more tender than the right.
Don't know if it is true, but it was a mighty tender brisket and a big hit at my wife's work.

Here are some pics



























More pics and the recipe here.


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)

Well Happy Birthday Jesus, that is some good eats.


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like it could have used more salt.

I always get excited when I see a thread started by you!
Great job on the photography!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks just about perfect, well done!


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 22, 2011)

Only in Texas would you have smoked brisket for a Christmas party. yummm


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

Definitely a Texas thing. We love our brisket here.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep, I had brisket 2 days ago.


----------



## Ratton (Dec 22, 2011)

Those pictures make my mouth water!!:bbqsmoker:


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

Since it's Texas, the left vs. right deal might be some NASCAR thing. The steers must not use the left brisket as much going though the turns.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 22, 2011)

Beauty! Hmm, might be odd, but I am suddenly hungry.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 23, 2011)

******* said:


> Since it's Texas, the left vs. right deal might be some NASCAR thing. The steers must not use the left brisket as much going though the turns.



Ha! Makes as much sinse as them resting on their left side...


----------



## ColinCB (Dec 29, 2011)

What's in the seasoning? It looks damn delicious.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 30, 2011)

ColinCB said:


> What's in the seasoning? It looks damn delicious.



I used olive oil, beef base and john henry pecan rub.


----------

